# Tasco 3mp trail cam homemade security box



## deerhunter44mag (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys, I just got the $50 dollar tasco camera for christmas and was wondering if anyone had any ideas on a security box for this camera and rigging an external battery to it. Anything would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deerhunter44mag (Jul 28, 2009)

come on, no replies.


----------



## antler fool (Aug 23, 2010)

Check out chasingame. com, lot's of idea's on that site. They have forum's running for camera security and also modifications.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Not sure what size that thing is, but two options that come to mind on the economical side. *More pics here on my blog.*

Ammo Box









Air Conditioner Electrical Cut Off Box 









happy hunting, dv


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

Well if you can weld and have access to a shop of some sort then you can do what I did for my Truthcam and just scale it down and use thinner material too...


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

[QUOTE







[/QUOTE]

do you think 3/8 is thick enough:smile:


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

> do you think 3/8 is thick enough:smile:


Haha yeah it weighs least 20lbs but I got the material for free, I think with my new trophy cam I'm gonna make it a lot lighter and thinner


----------

